# humor?



## pollyb

I have been corresponding with various people in the translation forum and have been questioned on my sense of humor. I guess there definitely is a difference in humor in various countries. Sometimes the real meaning of something is lost in the translation from one language to another. Even though the we speak english in the USA our humor is far different from other english speaking countries such as Great Britain. I am sorry if I have offended anyone with my attempt at humor. As I am traveling to France for the first time soon, I certainly do not want to insult any french speaking people. I look forward to only pleasant times on my trip.


----------



## cuchuflete

Good Morning Pollyb-

Thanks for your post.  You and I have never corresponded, either in public forums or in private.  Still, your post has set me to thinking.  I have a strange sense of humor.  Some people have praised it in public, others have questioned it, and still others may have mistaken it for something completely different from humor.  When I carry it with me into other languages, the opportunities to be misunderstood and even to offend tend to multiply.

So I thank you for causing me to stop and think about this.  Your sincere good intentions are apparent.  I hope mine are as well.

Best regards,
Cuchufléte

PS-Congratulations on the well-earned Bosox win,
from a despondent Yankee fan.


----------



## pollyb

Bonjour Cuchuflete

thank you for your reply and the congrats about the Red Sox, it has been a long time coming, ofcourse we still have to get through the world series.

I am not sure what your nationality is, I am not familiar with EEUU-ingles, but I am very familiar with Maine. One of my favorite places in all the world. I go to Maine every summer, I would someday like to retire there to some little village on the coast. Friendship, Port Clyde, etc. 

I guess we just have to hope our humor does not insult, and people realize we are only trying to be funny but not at their expense.

have a nice day
Pollyb


----------



## ishatar

*I'M NOT HEARING MY DOOR BELL RINGING*, PollyB, I though we were going to have this fight at last!

I think its better to get everyone's perspective on the aforementioned discussion before jumping to conclusion. Here's mine: I saw through you when you accused us of being sarcastic with strangers (I love that kind of ambiguous tongue-in-chickness myself), that's why I only responded with jokes each times (by the way, how did you like the lamb brain with frog legs and snails?). I think everybody (but we'd better ask them directly) understood at some point that you were joking. I regarded Lucas' answer as a joke as well, but you did not. Could it be that you're easily fooled when a French pretends to be arrogant? 
From a cultural point of view, French humour is often based on teasing people or pretending to feel superior. I'd say teasing is one of our national sports, so beware if you're not prepared.  But you seem to be _not too bad_  at it, so it should be OK. Pay attention to keep up the game once you've started it, though. Lucas played it longer than you did so you're beaten.


----------



## cuchuflete

pollyb said:
			
		

> Bonjour Cuchuflete
> 
> thank you for your reply and the congrats about the Red Sox, it has been a long time coming, ofcourse we still have to get through the world series.
> 
> I am not sure what your nationality is, I am not familiar with EEUU-ingles, but I am very familiar with Maine. One of my favorite places in all the world. I go to Maine every summer, I would someday like to retire there to some little village on the coast. Friendship, Port Clyde, etc.
> 
> I guess we just have to hope our humor does not insult, and people realize we are only trying to be funny but not at their expense.
> 
> have a nice day
> Pollyb



Hola, Bonjour, Buon giorno Pollyb

EEUU-inglés is just US-English, in Spanish.  I live just a few miles from Friendship.  Decided not to buy a house there after some investigation into the local, uh, er, 'culture'.
Suggest you check it out carefully!  If you consider spots farther Down East,
Castine is wonderful.

Thanks,
Cuchu


----------



## pollyb

Cuchu
boy am I stupid, I thought you were French, that just goes to show you how ignorant and uneducated in foreign languages some of us Americans are! 
I have been to Castine many times, it is lovely but a bit pricey I think in home prices. I would really love to live on Ilseboro, but that seems way to costly.
hope you are having a lovely day in Maine
Pollyb


----------



## pollyb

Ishatar
I appreciate your understanding of my feeble attempt at international humor. I have never encountered French humor before as I cannot count any French citizens among my circle of acquaintances, however I hope to correct that deficit by counting you as a new friend!
 au revoir (hope I spelled it correctly)
Pollyb


----------



## Sharon

Humor indeed varies from culture to culture, but also from region to region. Even though you, Cuchu, and I all live in the U.S.A., you may not understand when I tell you that in Ohio, the State Flower is the orange barrel (it pops up every spring,) or that our State Motto is "WATCH FOR STOPPED TRAFFIC"  Apparently the road to success is always under construction.

I feel sorry for the translators, as we usually introduce a speech with an anecdotal icebreaker, which probably is not going to translate well. One of the funniest things I have heard concerning this is from a friend who has a friend that works as a Japanese translator. Whenever an American starts off with a joke, the man simply says, in Japanese of course, "The gentleman has made a joke. Please laugh."


----------



## dave

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> I live just a few miles from Friendship.  Decided not to buy a house there after some investigation into the local, uh, er, 'culture'.
> Suggest you check it out carefully! Cuchu



Oh Cuchu you can be such a tease - you know you're now going to have to tell us about the 'culture' of this town. I'm already jumping to all sorts of unsavoury conclusions!


----------



## Focalist

ishatar said:
			
		

> From a cultural point of view, French humour is often based on teasing people or pretending to feel superior. I'd say teasing is one of our national sports, so beware if you're not prepared.


That is so true, ishatar.
(Warning: huge generalizations ahead. If you are of a sensitive disposition, look away now)
1. All generalizations are false.
2. I'd even say that that fondness for teasing which you mention, ishatar, is a general European characteristic, though the French have developed it to a high degree!
3. Whenever I provoke ire in another participant in forums like this one, my antagonist is *always* an American.
4. Those who live west of the North Atlantic and south of the 49th parallel (and once again, I exclude *you*, of course, dear American reader) are just so damned LITERAL and EARNEST. They hardly ever seem capable of reading between the lines and saying to themselves: I see -- (s)he's going over the top there, just "to keep the kettle boiling" and for the sake of argumentative fun ("just joshing"* it's called in Britspeak). They always interpret irony as sarcasm -- and respond in first hurt (how could you?), and then aggressive (how dare you?) tones. It's no good laying the irony on even more thickly (so that a European could see you were being so preposterous you _must_ be teasing): you will only get increasingly vituperous "how dare you" responses.
5. There really ought to be an "I'm only teasing" smiley stronger than the wink () available for use in west-to-east trans-Atlantic flippancy. 

Well, that's got _that_ off my chest. I'm just off now to check that the sandbags are all in place...  

F

* For "joshing" one American thesaurus lists these associated nouns (see how many of them are "negative/censorious?): banter, booing, brilliance, catcalling, chaffing, cleverness, derision, facetiousness, flippancy, fooling, funniness, grinning, hissing, hooting, humorousness, jeering, jesting, jocoseness, jocularity, joking, keen-wittedness, kidding, leering, levity, mockery, nimble-wittedness, panning, pungency, pungent, quick-wittedness, ragging, railing, raillery, ribbing, ridicule, ridiculing, roasting, saltiness, scoffing, sharpness, smart-aleckiness, smartness, smirking, sneering, snickering, sniggering, snorting, taunting, teasing, twitting, wittiness


----------



## cuchuflete

Sharon said:
			
		

> Humor indeed varies from culture to culture, but also from region to region. Even though you, Cuchu, and I all live in the U.S.A., you may not understand when I tell you that in Ohio, the State Flower is the orange barrel (it pops up every spring,) or that our State Motto is "WATCH FOR STOPPED TRAFFIC"  Apparently the road to success is always under construction.



Thanks, Sharon, for provoking me to recall some other regional sayings:

Minnessota:  We have two seasons, shovel and swat.  [reference to snow and large, aggressive, multitudinous mosquitos]

Connecticut:  Poison ivy is our state tree.  Also, the rocks in the lawn are called Connecticut summer frost.  No matter how much you remove, there will be more following the frost heaves in the spring.

New Jersey: What you see, is what you breathe.


----------



## garryknight

Focalist said:
			
		

> (and once again, I exclude *you*, of course, dear American reader)


 I feel obliged to point out that, apart from those of us in Europe (and those of us in England who think we're not in Europe), the majority of the readers of this forum are American. I'm sure I've seen posts from Argentina, Uruguay, Mexico, Venezuela, and many other American countries.



			
				Focalist said:
			
		

> * For "joshing" one American thesaurus lists these associated nouns (see how many of them are "negative/censorious?)


 Well, I bet that was a *US* thesaurus...


----------



## Sharon

Cuchu, another regional saying:

Welcome to sunny California, land of shake and bake. (reference to the earthquakes and forest fires.)


----------



## cuchuflete

Sharon said:
			
		

> Cuchu, another regional saying:
> 
> Welcome to sunny California, land of shake and bake. (reference to the earthquakes and forest fires.)



There is, of course, a variant:  Welcome to California, land of fruits and nuts.
[there are enough double meanings, beyond Imperial Valley agriculture, to keep us busy all day]

Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

> 1. All generalizations are false.
> 
> 3. Whenever I provoke ire in another participant in forums like this one, my antagonist is *always* an American.
> They hardly ever seem capable of reading between the lines and saying to themselves: I see -- (s)he's going over the top there, just "to keep the kettle boiling" and for the sake of argumentative fun. ... a European could see you were being so preposterous you _must_ be teasing)
> F



Book review


*I see --(s)he's going over the top there*
F. Ocalist,  12 Pp. Weidenfeld & Nicolson, 2004, ISSN 3475-362-476,1£22¢ 

This is really quite a brilliant bit of gamesmanship, he said in a mock hurt aggressive voice.  If there is no response to the post, its author has defeated the humorless enemy, who cannot see through the many layers of (false?) pomposity, but takes it at face value.  This short piece stands like a beacon of insight in the midst of glaucoma ridden plebians.  Observers of the subtleties of English humour [_sic_] will rush to their newsstands to purchase a copy of this newly issued work.

If, on the other hand, a reader--especially one of those gawdawful humorless Americans--is irked into responding, (s)he has fallen into an act of self-incrimination, according to the stated logic of the provocateur.

Much as this reviewer enjoyed this piece, though not as good as some of the Gladstone _vs._ Disraeli debates, it merits a sumac laurel.  Overall, the subtlety is beyond that generally displayed by the brash, undereducated American mob, yet--even by English standards-- it doesn't quite make it to the level of one third of the headlines in any edition of The Economist.  Speaking of that journal, some years ago it contained a book review.  After a short precis of the work, and some faint prase, it concluded by saying, and I paraphrase as best memory allows,  "This autobiographical work suffers, ultimately, from one fatal flaw: choice of subject matter."
....................................................._reviewed by Diego Puede Ser_


----------



## zebedee

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Book review
> 
> 
> *I see --(s)he's going over the top there*
> F. Ocalist,  12 Pp. Weidenfeld & Nicolson, 2004, ISSN 3475-362-476,1£22¢



Goodness, provocation is coming cheap lately!


----------



## Focalist

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> This is really quite a brilliant bit of gamesmanship


Got it in one, your supremeness. Thanks! 

I think you may well be really starting to understand the rules of European-style pub/café/Kneipe conversation!

F


----------



## DDT

Just a little clue about France, pollyb. Some years ago Jean Cocteau (French poet, director, artist, etc.) happened to say: "French people are nothing but Italians in a bad mood"...well, that's not so far from truth   

Cheers,

DDT


----------



## ishatar

Focalist,

I thought the mere mention of a European location in one's profile would be an adequate replacement for body language and all that sort of I'm-only-joking subtle signals... Anyway... [turns thoughtfully his head towards the sunset]


PollyB,

me, your friend? This has to be deliberated. How much do you earn?  

International humour. I don't regard it as a problem. Of course, region-specific jokes and wordplay should be avoided, but other than that, people of any country seem to understand tongue-in-cheekness, self-derision, incongruity, cockeyedness. As I said earlier, I think teasing people in a funny way is one of the best thing you can do because it will make them forget quickly their polite habits and the conversation will become much funnier. But above all, it's not what you say, it's the way you say it that counts. Yesterday I went to the hairdresser. I reproached her for working too slowly, using a shampoo that wasn't as good as that of the previous hairdresser I went to, and not offering me magazines that were interesting enough. But none of that upset her, cause she knew I was joking. When I left her and said "see you next time" she replied "avec plaisir" (= "with pleasure". I don't know a more accurate translation)!


----------



## zebedee

ishatar said:
			
		

> Focalist,
> 
> I thought the mere mention of a European location in one's profile would be an adequate replacement for body language and all that sort of I'm-only-joking subtle signals... Anyway... [turns thoughtfully his head towards the sunset]
> 
> 
> PollyB,
> 
> me, your friend? This has to be deliberated. How much do you earn?
> 
> International humour. I don't regard it as a problem. Of course, region-specific jokes and wordplay should be avoided, but other than that, people of any country seem to understand tongue-in-cheekness, self-derision, incongruity, cockeyedness. As I said earlier, I think teasing people in a funny way is one of the best thing you can do because it will make them forget quickly their polite habits and the conversation will become much funnier. But above all, it's not what you say, it's the way you say it that counts. Yesterday I went to the hairdresser. I reproached her for working too slowly, using a shampoo that wasn't as good as that of the previous hairdresser I went to, and not offering me magazines that were interesting enough. But none of that upset her, cause she knew I was joking. When I left her and said "see you next time" she replied "avec plaisir" (= "with pleasure". I don't know a more accurate translation)!



And did she "accidentally" tight-perm you? Or just dye your hair putrid green?


----------



## ishatar

She tried but I menaced her to bed tightly green, permanently putrid oaks in her shop and that did the trick.


----------



## pollyb

DDT said:
			
		

> Just a little clue about France, pollyb. Some years ago Jean Cocteau (French poet, director, artist, etc.) happened to say: "French people are nothing but Italians in a bad mood"...well, that's not so far from truth
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> DDT


 DDT
A s I can see from your profile, (native of Italy, living in Paris) you must know  of what you speak. I have never heard that saying but do you find that you fit in well in Paris? :
Ciao, 
Pollyb :


----------



## pollyb

Ishatar
I agree that tongue-in-cheek humor can be very humorous, however there can be a very fine line between teasing and cruelty. Teasing needs to be held in check for fear of crossing over to areas that may be quite sensative to the teasee. I think children can be the cruelest when it comes to teasing.
As far as my income is concerned, it is quite adequate for the lifestlye I lead which isn't in the "Rich and Famous" category. So if you were looking for a rich American friend, you are out of luck!!


----------



## ishatar

pollyb said:
			
		

> Ishatar
> I agree that tongue-in-cheek humor can be very humorous, however there can be a very fine line between teasing and cruelty.


I know, I'm a tightrope walker, but I apologise to all my victims.
Yes, I would have guessed you're not a celebrity. I hate that when I'm right. Well, as you know, I want friends who accomodate me for free so that I don't have to work. So you might have been an interesting friend, but we'd better stop our conversation right now.


----------



## pollyb

Ishatar
Well I never!!!

How can you so quickly judge me not to be a celebrity, my family thinks I am!   And why do you think me not interesting, you don't even know me, "_I might have been an  interesting friend_" I probably may be the most interesting person you will ever know.... well too bad.   
(are we still doing sarcastic french humor?)  
best regards, 
Pollyb


----------



## ishatar

pollyb said:
			
		

> I probably may be the most interesting person you will ever know...


Mmh... I need more convincing than your say-so. Can you support your statement?
OK, give a buzz to my secretary, because you know PollyB, that I always have interviews with people before making my mind on which applicants can become my friends.


----------



## DDT

pollyb said:
			
		

> DDT
> A s I can see from your profile, (native of Italy, living in Paris) you must know  of what you speak. I have never heard that saying but do you find that you fit in well in Paris? :
> Ciao,
> Pollyb :



I do, better and better  ...moreover living in Paris is quite an easy thing to an Italian. I do think there are not so many nations being sharing such a wide whole of cultural knowledges and lifestyle habits as France and Italy (with lots of differences too, of course!). I do consider (and I'm not the only one) French people as my thanks-to-milleniums-of-exchanges-acquired cousins. Some of them are crazier than Italians, some of them do lack a little humour more. That's what Cocteau was referring to, I guess

DDT


----------



## Silvia

pollyb, I don't understand why you're so interested in making friends with a french woman, I mean she's just french!  
Also, you don't get any money unlike her hairdresser, so why bother?!
Don't be so obstinate and move on!   
And as we say in Italy: la classe non è acqua (class is not water)!


----------



## valerie

silviap said:
			
		

> And as we say in Italy: la classe non è acqua (class is not water)!



what does this mean?


----------



## Silvia

It's a joke Valerie, oops, you're French too


----------



## valerie

I understand it's a joke, however I do not catch it, is it a failed action? (a subconciously deliberate mistake, as my dictionay says)


----------



## ishatar

Silviap, thanks. I've been wondering all the day what was changed in me since I woke up this morning, but now that I know it's my gender, I'm going to open a streap-bar right now!
Just a French? You're wrong. I am myself, which is a tiring, and yet great, rewarding experience in the overall.
Class, mmh, stop trying, liquid analogies aren't going to make up for your deficiency in this area, because they simply don't hold... water!


----------



## pollyb

Ishatar
As they say in Hollywood, "I'll have my people call your people to make a meeting!"
We will see how that goes before we proceed. 
Bon Soir (sp)?
Pollyb


----------



## ishatar

OK, but I must warn you I'm rather overbooked these days. Because of Silviap, I'll have to become a man again somehow, then I have two films to make.


----------



## pollyb

Silviap
My, My, your sense of humour is even more barbed than Ishatar's. Do you expect some form of payment from your friends?     I also do not understand your expression "class is not water"? Please embellish


----------



## ishatar

Me, a barbed humour?

I'm glad you like it... And I'm glad you are a different person than me.


----------



## pollyb

"_And I'm glad you are a different person than me_. " [/QUOTE]
 Should I take this as a compliment or not?  

Pollyb


----------



## ishatar

Lol, perhaps, but I shouldn't adulate my *alter*-ego too much.


----------



## pollyb

I don't know what the heck you're talking about!


----------



## DDT

Ha ha ha ha ha! How odd and funny to be reading your witty quarrel    ...yet may I suggest you should speak, ehm..., write clearly, otherwise you'll never understand whether you bumped into each other's (potential) best friend or worse enemy!!!  

DDT


----------



## Silvia

This is fun!   
Ishatar is a man?! Anything I say now can turn against me, so I'll shut up!   
Anyway about our saying, let's call an opinion poll. 
First prize: a one way ticket to the Maldives!  
Italian natives speakers excluded!


----------



## cuchuflete

silviap said:
			
		

> This is fun!
> let's call an opinion poll.
> First prize: a one way ticket to the Maldives!
> Italian natives speakers excluded!


1st Prize: one week in Philadelphia.
2nd Prize: two weeks in Philadelphia.

si non é vero, é ben trovato.

Cuchu


----------



## pollyb

Gosh, I hope we are not quarrelling, things get lost in the translation?
Pollyb


----------



## pollyb

Silviap
I was not sure where the Maldives are located so I "googled" them, they have the most beautiful website; www.visitmaldives.com I would not mind winning a ticket there. As for the saying, "class is not water" can it be that water is easily acquired (in most places) but class, ahh class, that is another matter. Class is earned or born into!  
Do I win the ticket.  
Pollyb


----------



## Silvia

Polly, Polly, Polly... one more guess   

Cuchu:
I wouldn't mind one week in Philly    Bummer, I can't win!


----------



## ishatar

Silviap, open your wallet right away!

_La classe non e' acqua e quindi non evapora col tempo._

Sorry Pollyb


----------



## pollyb

ishatar said:
			
		

> Silviap, open your wallet right away!
> 
> _La classe non e' acqua e quindi non evapora col tempo._
> 
> Sorry Pollyb


 Ishatar
English Ishatar! English please  
I am an ignorant American who has no knowledge of foreign language  
Pollyb


----------



## DDT

"Class is not water therefore it doesn't dry off as time goes by"  

DDT


----------



## Silvia

Are you giving up already?!


----------



## cuchuflete

silviap said:
			
		

> Polly, Polly, Polly... one more guess
> 
> Cuchu:
> I wouldn't mind one week in Philly    Bummer, I can't win!


Silvia,
Parlanno soppratutto siciliano e napolitano in Philly.  Are you sure you want to go there?
cheerio,
Cuchu


----------



## Silvia

Ouch!   
Are you implying I sound snobbish?!


----------



## ishatar

silviap said:
			
		

> Are you giving up already?!



Sylviap, you've been dreaming for two days, I'm afraid, and thus, you've missed a couples of episodes.
But given that I'm a real bastard, I give you a free trip back to the past.  



			
				pollyb said:
			
		

> Ishatar
> English Ishatar! English please
> I am an ignorant American who has no knowledge of foreign language



Will you stop trying to establish your ignorance as a rule? 


Now, can anyone guess how I found out?

Hint: I don't speak Italian.


----------



## valerie

Probably your cleverness made it very easy...


----------



## cynthiamt

Bonjour Polly

I think you may have an Eastern sense of humor.  My fiance who is from the West Coast USA thinks we { my family} are foreigners between our Wustah {Worcester,MA}  accents and our humor.  We also confuse him with the cella, packy store and other such regionalisms.  He used to fly in through T.F.Green and we would howl in laughter as he tried to pronounce Woonsockette and Pawtuckette...so much fun.  We vaca in GooseRocks ME which is right outside Kennebunkport. I try and explain to my children they could speak that beautiful language they hear at the beach too...{ Canadian French} ..but ..eh bien


----------



## ishatar

Valerie,

yes my logic was involved, but it wasn't the only tool I used to reach my goal.

Can anyone guess?


----------



## cuchuflete

cynthiamt said:
			
		

> Bonjour Polly
> 
> I think you may have an Eastern sense of humor.  My fiance who is from the West Coast USA thinks we { my family} are foreigners between our Wustah {Worcester,MA}  accents and our humor.  We also confuse him with the cella, packy store and other such regionalisms.  He used to fly in through T.F.Green and we would howl in laughter as he tried to pronounce Woonsockette and Pawtuckette...so much fun.  We vaca in GooseRocks ME which is right outside Kennebunkport. I try and explain to my children they could speak that beautiful language they hear at the beach too...{ Canadian French} ..but ..eh bien



Jeezum Cynthiúh,

Yud athunk yuh cudda make a little effut an git down east by now, 'way from them fuhnuzz.  

Kennebunkport's so loaded with folks from Mass n othas from away that it aint hoddly Maine.  Being from away, I'm used to hearing this daily.  I'm about an hour down east from there  Not in Down East, per se, but mid-coast.

Your point is a good one, but Polly's sense of humor strikes me more as mid-western self-deprecating.  Easterners just attack. [Spoken like one born in Wisconsin, and having lived on the East coast for many decades.]

Ah Wustah!!  My best friend used to teach at Holy Cross, and thus taught me to congugate the adjective bad:  Bad,    Worse,  Worcester.  Just try to get an airhead from Malibu to understand that one. [I still have credentials to make such outlandish claims, as almost all of my family is from CA].

Watching Europeans do a 'cutting contest' is like seeing Sox fans arguing with Dodger Blue fanatics.  And then there are the Brits!  What we think is subtle, they find (accurately?) blatant.  My favorites are the Spanish, Brazilians, and others who have lived, not so long ago, under dictatorships.  They find a way to express scathing humor, but so cleverly disguised that it's easy to miss.
Of course this doesn't apply to the younger generation who have had no such need for subterfuge.

Jeb: Hear you had to shoot you dog, Henry.  Was he mad?
Henry: Guess he weren't none too pleased about it.

ciao,
Cuchufléte


----------



## Artrella

Cyber Esposos (canción de amor)

(Esta canción sólo la representaron una vez, quitándola después de su repertorio)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Te veo por esos campos 
en mis sueños cibernéticos 
ondeando al viento tus cables 
por esos campos magnéticos. 

Me atraviesa una descarga, 
un eléctrico temblor, 
cuando deslizo mi mano 
por tu panel posterior. 

Tengo celos de los hombres 
que tu memoria han cargado, 
que te dieron sus tarjetas, 
que tocaron tu teclado. 

Excitaron tus circuitos 
y aunque sé que no los amas 
son demasiados los hombres 
con los que has hecho programas. 

En que estarás procesando, 
tu monitor, por que calla ? 
Me estas ocultando algo, 
se te nota en la pantalla. 

No contestas mi diskette 
Por que no me imprimes nada ? 
No almacenaste mis ruegos 
o es que estas desenchufada ? 

Eres cruel e insensible 
al amor que me devora, 
eres fría y sistemática, 
eres muy calculadora. 

Grábame algún mensaje 
con esa voz digital, 
puedes comenzar a hablar 
a partir de la señal. 

Para todos los demás 
no eres mas 
que una computadora 
que no siente ni palpita. 
Para mi siempre serás 
Simplemente Dora ... 
Dora ... mi computita. 



Art


----------



## Silvia

Ishatar and pollyb and anyone else, I'm sorry no one of you supplied me with the correct answer, hence no winner!

Anyway, to satisfy your curiosity "la classe non è acqua" is a metaphor, in which water symbolizes a very common element, that can be found everywhere, unlike class!


----------



## pollyb

silviap said:
			
		

> Ishatar and pollyb and anyone else, I'm sorry no one of you supplied me with the correct answer, hence no winner!
> 
> Anyway, to satisfy your curiosity "la classe non è acqua" is a metaphor, in which _water symbolizes a very common element, that can be found everywhere, unlike class!_




If I am not mistaken, I believe that I said very much the same thing in my reply of Oct. 26; "water is easily acquired, but class is earned or born into" does'nt that sound similar?  
sorry I did not reply earlier, I have been away!
Pollyb


----------



## ishatar

What, I got the quotation directly from an Italian website and it isn't correct?

Anyway, I too think Pollyb's answer was close to your answer and I am a bit perplexed that you didn't even mention that??


----------

